# Starting my 150 Gal again



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

I am starting to set up my tank again after about 5 year's. Setting it up beside our dining room table this time. It took some negotiating to remove our buffet in place of the aquarium that will cost me. 

I was looking at many other set ups with marco rock and really liked how they looked as well as reducing the risk of getting pests I won't want.

I picked up some marco rock today from Mops. 117lbs and I have about 20lbs or so left over. Playing with the aquascape this is how it looks at the moment.

What do you think, is the layout ok?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not know if it possible but I would make a some kind of oval. I mean to move center more to the back, to have more space in front

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Good observation, I had about 6 inch of space at the back so I just juggled things aro moving the rock to about 2 in from the back. The tank is 48Lx24Wx29H (inside water depth is 27.5 to the bottom on the plastic rim)

This look any better? The good thing is with this dry rock and no water yet its easy to change the layout.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ReefABCs said:


> Good observation, I had about 6 inch of space at the back so I just juggled things aro moving the rock to about 2 in from the back. The tank is 48Lx24Wx29H (inside water depth is 27.5 to the bottom on the plastic rim)
> 
> This look any better? The good thing is with this dry rock and no water yet its easy to change the layout.


much better, but would spend few $ to add on the right. Sorry for advice 

I have this oval in mt 72". it allowed me slowly to fill it with corals later or rock with corals

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks, I do have about 4 more rocks still, (one big sucker) but I was worried I was adding to many rocks. I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Did some plumbing today. I am planning on using a silicon loaf pan to help reduce noise and vibration on the mag 18 return pump. I will cut the from off so it gets full intake. It has some nice ribs on the bottom that should really help reduce noise.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ReefABCs said:


> Did some plumbing today. I am planning on using a silicon loaf pan to help reduce noise and vibration on the mag 18 return pump. I will cut the from off so it gets full intake. It has some nice ribs on the bottom that should really help reduce noise.


I would suggest to use flex pipe from the pump to the line. even 5-10" will reduce vibration (for sure. you will need rigid fitting attached to the pump

since my English is not always understandable - something like this. It does not matter that I have external pump.you can see flex pipe. there (I will delete image later)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

I really considered it and was planning to use flex pipe but when I had a close look at it this week (the braided type) it was very firm and I didn't see how it would make any diff. in a short span. I was looking aro cdn tire today and was thinking of getting a rubber mat for the tank maybe one of those fatigue types with the holes in them or there is a solid rubber recycled mat with a bit of softer fibre on one side that I could put on the stand side? This might reduce vibration from the tank through to the stand? Not sure though and another 40 bucks with no real known benefit is it worth trying.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

this flex does do different. I feel no vibrations in my case on the glass at all. Despite my pump is very powerful.

I assume, you also can have your MAG, just hanging in the water, without sitting on the bottom.
I made like this one in the small set up with eheim 1260, but it was just for 2 days (I sold it later)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Uhm well I'm plumbed in now I guess, If it does make to much noise I will try the flex option but I only have about 6in or so to the check valve. Not sure if i even need this check valve but its there as a safety net in case my Loc line is a little deap in the tank. 

I forgot i still need to get my glass baffles cut and installed in the sump so I hope these threaded joints come apart without to much trouble they were just hand tight.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Good start with your build! welcome back to the Salt side


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

That's one classy looking setup you got there, beautiful tank and stand combo -- very nice!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Mod should move this thread into the right section.


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice stuff started right here, I get a tingling feeling every time I see sexy plumbing 
I would also agree with adding some soft plumbing to reduce the vibrations traveling up. But it does not hurt to start this baby up to see if noise is tolerable and change it later.
Welcome to the salty side!


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks guys for the nice feedback! 

I just ordered some new test kits off goreef, the salifert are on sale and I will need these once I get going. I forgot how expensive these were and I still have all of my old kits. I was going to toss them but just before I did I thought I might do a check against the new ones later to see if any are still any good. 

Next measure for the glass baffles and find a place to cut them that won't take me for a few small pcs of glass.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Ok here goes another rock arrangement with all 117 lbs in the tank. I think it looks pretty good? I could try a couple mounds in each side but with the tall tank maybe this wall style is better?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

In my opinion, too tall. When coral starts growing, you will run out of room fast.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Your right, I trimmed some off the top, my wife is not much help she says it all looks the same to her. Better? I ave 11 in to the top of the water line on the right side, 7.5 in the middle and 6.5 on the far right side.


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

That is a good height. BUT, make more caves. I find fish with places to hide come out more, as they feel safer. fish with a wall usually stick behind it.

So make some caves. Heres a google example. Filling the tank with rock is never a good idea, a sparse rock-work is easily filled with corals, what you will find with your wall is you will have tons of corals on top and not much of anything on the vertical wall. Use that depth to your advantage.










if it were mine id do this: Its minimal rock work, lots of caves and you let the coral fill your tank. Just a thought. My new build is going this direction.










also maintain 3-5" of space from the rock to side glass. its annoying having a spot you cant clean.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas guys. I finalized ( i think) the rock layout, I had some family stop buy and they really liked it so that helped me to stop messing withn it. 

Updates,
New vertex R/O pumping water,I really like this unit so far its producing R/O water so much faster than my previous units without a pump and the ppm readout is cool. Zero ppm so far.
Carib sea Sand 80 lbs washed and in, maybe 2-4 in average depth.
DT 80% full now with salt water and no leaks , i must say i was stressing out on this a bit as the tank was just sitting for over 5 years.
Glass baffles for the sump cut and silicone in place. ( i got 2 quotes for 4 pcs of Glass, the 1st one was $157 ouch, the second was $67 plus tax Nice!)
Just plugged in a 250w ebojager heater and a small hydro pump to warm up and circulate the water.

Plan on picking up my new Skimmer this week from Advanced Reef Aquatics and if i can get the temp up and open the duraso to the sump I will grap some live rock pcs to help start the cycle process. 

I will post some pics when the water is 100% full.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Personal preference but I like the more minimal rock work look with more caves I think it looks more natural 

Looks like a good build and +1 that tank stand combo.


----------



## mozes (Dec 31, 2009)

quick question here , where to buy the white pvc plumming ?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

mozes said:


> quick question here , where to buy the white pvc plumming ?


Lowe's and http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

It's running! I'm keeping the stacked wall look but its only part way up the back. It looks much better in person there are overhangs and caves for the fish to swim through pluss depth with the one rock at the back touching the back glass. 

I do also like the minimal look and had that somewhat going on in my past set up but like this look for a change. I think this minimal look works very well for the shorter tank heights as well. 

Some new toys to a SRO 2000 int. (lots of back and forth on this between going to the 3000 models but the 2000 was recomended in the end on reef central) I have to wait until tomorrow to open it.  

New MP40, this is pretty darn quiet compared to the noise the mag 18 return pump so I plan on getting an Eheim 1262 ASAP.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Here are some pics of my previous set up in 2007. I had trouble keeping calcium levels up for the SPS and I think I now know one reason why and that is I was not testing or adding mag.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Update,

Things are all running well. Temp is stable between 77.5 and 79.5 with lights on full.
Ammonia 0 with Salfert
Nitrites 0 with Salfert
Nitrates 5 with Salfert
Posphate 0 with Hanna 

The tank is now much quieter with the Ehiem 1262. I also added a flex tube for the return vs hard PVC and removed the check valve. (I tested and don`t need it if the pwr goes off. ) 
ATO all set with Liter Meter III pullingh RO from the basement. I will use the Liter meter for 2 part doesing as well. 
I put in 2 layers of foam pcv workout mat under the sump to help reduce vibrations to the cabinet. I think it really helps but some of it could be the Eheim. 

Some pics added and yes I did change the rock work again LOL. I think Im ready to add a coral or 2 would you agree.


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice Build

Quick question: What are you using as padding under your skimmer stand and return pump. Looks like you have some red pad there.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

jd81 said:


> Nice Build
> 
> Quick question: What are you using as padding under your skimmer stand and return pump. Looks like you have some red pad there.


Hi, 
I used a silicone baking mat. It helps isolate the vibration to the glass and being silicone and food grade it should be good in the salt water.


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

ReefABCs said:


> Hi,
> I used a silicone baking mat. It helps isolate the vibration to the glass and being silicone and food grade it should be good in the salt water.


Thanks !!! Time for me to go steal something from the kitchen


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Little update,

Made a hanger to hold my dosing lines. Top off, Calcium, and Soda ash.
This is so nice now i dont need to have cable ties to other lines that was not really working out well.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Nicely coming along. I like how sumps looks so clean and polished in the beginning.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

rickcasa said:


> Nicely coming along. I like how sumps looks so clean and polished in the beginning.


+1. I think my sump looked pretty clean in the beginning too. Now I'm afraid to go down there!

nice build! Can't wait to see it start to get stocked!


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks Rick,

I Actually have living fish and coral! It's been over a week now and all doing very well. The Ornate Wrasse was in the store since ~ Nov and the Coral beauty no less than 3 weeks so I took the chance and added them to the display right after I brought them home. both are eating well but the wrasse is only eating frozen mysis so far. Was considering adding prazi to be safe but don't think I need to. 

Coarls the few that I have seam to be growing already 
Cal at 380 ( was 0nly 280 before I started dosing) and Alk a little high at 8.9
PH 8.0-8.1, mag 1150, (added some salt today to boost it up) , Nitrate .5 
Lights only on 7 hrs right now, 
Some hair alage now gone,

Next project is to convert the draso's to herbie. Gate valve ordered and should be here next week. I cant seem to eliminate the micro bubbles even with two filter socks.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Some pics,


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Great start, I love the fish specially the loepard wrasse if Im not wrong I always wanted to get one but Im afraid he will jump out.
Great choice with the Eheim pump is the only pump I use on my systems they last forever!!!
Keep us updated


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys. After lots of reading the Eheim was the most recomended return pump and I am pleased so far. I was thinking hard about getting a RLSS Waveline maybe a DC5000 for lower pwr consumpsion but i could not find to much on how they are long term. Noise level and heat was a concern of mine with these DC motors but I later read somewhare heat was lesss then the Eheim. Who knows i might try one in a year or so if i get board and have an itch for new equip.

I will be putting a clear screen from BRS over the tank to prevent fish from jumping out this weekend. A little pricey but like everything else in this hobby, if I save 1 fish it should pay for itself.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

" Herbbie Style"

I stayed up to 2am Thurs installing new plumbing to convert my dual corner overflow from a duraso system to herbbie. I am Soooooooooo happy with the silence. All I hear now is a little hum from the MP40's and the pumps in the cabinet but it is very quiet compared to before.
The other huge benefit is I no longer have all of these micro bubbles to deal with from the water crashing down into the sump. No need for filter socks or floss, or sponges to try and get rid of these bubbles before they hit the return pump. 

I plumbed the 2 ea 1" drains together to meet one gate valve. I was so lucky i took my time to try and get the two separate lines even before so they joined together without to much effort. I used one 3/4 drain for an emergency and the other for the single return to the DT. Its all working well. I have not tested what happpens if i cut off one of the 1 inch drains or even both yet. I did test to make sure the 3/4 emergency does drain if the water raises just how much it will flow is the question.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Some pics of the new set up and one pic of the bubbles and froth before the Herbbie Style.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Opps I did it again..... Sorry! I always pop a tent when a see awesome plumbing. :-\ 

PEWPEW!


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Some updates,

My fish are now in QT starting 3rd week of hypo next week. I had to rip the tank apart and take all the rock and some coral out to catch them. 
I lost my yellow eye and pwd brown so sad.
The PWD Brown had ich and I was hoping it was not bad so I didn't do anything at first and left them all alone for a few weeks. Well it did get worse.

I have a smll yellow tang, leopard wrasse and coral beauty left. They seem to be doing very well so far. I have a tupper ware full of sand for the wrasse to sleep in at night.

Not even one water change to date. Crazy I say but the tank is so crystal clear, and zero nitrates and nitrites. I did get some diatoms but they are mostly gone now. I have some thicker algae in the overflows but the rest of the tank is pretty good. I did start to run a little ROWA phos when the diatoms started to take over. 1/3 cup for 2 weeks then added another 1/3 cup.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

So since I will not be adding any fish for a while yet i have been collecting some coral. 

I made a Coarl run to a few stores today and also picked some up Fri.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

A few more pics, sorry im not good with a camera.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice corals. The pics aren't bad either.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

rburns24 said:


> Very nice corals. The pics aren't bad either.


Thanks, I'm pleased with them so far as well.


----------

